# Happy Birthday @Tidgy'sdad



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 22, 2017)

Happy birthday, Adam.
A member and a person worthy of a special post!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## wellington (Sep 22, 2017)

WOOHOO HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Big Charlie (Sep 22, 2017)

Wishes for the happiest of birthdays, and I hope you don't have to wait too long for the packages from Amazon to arrive.


----------



## leigti (Sep 22, 2017)

Happy birthday


----------



## Jenni (Sep 22, 2017)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 22, 2017)

YEA!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOR DAY # ONE!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 22, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Happy birthday, Adam.
> A member and a person worthy of a special post!


I am indeed. 
Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 22, 2017)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 219088


Thanks, Gramps. 
Which one am I ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 22, 2017)

wellington said:


> WOOHOO HAPPY BIRTHDAY


Thank you, Barbara! 
Cake and fizzy stuff available for 3 days in the Cold Dark Room .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 22, 2017)

Big Charlie said:


> Wishes for the happiest of birthdays, and I hope you don't have to wait too long for the packages from Amazon to arrive.


Hmmmm. 
Usually good delivery time here. 
Thanks! 
New friends good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 22, 2017)

leigti said:


> Happy birthday


And old friends one misses. 
Thank you, Tina.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 22, 2017)

Jenni said:


> Happy Birthday!!


And even newer friends! 
Thank you very much. 
pop into http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-4052#post-1528731
for a bit of light-hearted nonsense.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 22, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> YEA!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOR DAY # ONE!!!!


I'm getting old, exhausted already. 
Thank you, Yvonne


----------



## 4jean (Sep 22, 2017)

Happy Birthday Adam! Hope you enjoy your day!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 22, 2017)

4jean said:


> Happy Birthday Adam! Hope you enjoy your day!!


Three days! 
Bless you, Jean.


----------



## 4jean (Sep 22, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Three days!
> Bless you, Jean.


Ahh, that's right, enjoy your days!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 22, 2017)

4jean said:


> Ahh, that's right, enjoy your days!


Shall


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 23, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm getting old, exhausted already.
> Thank you, Yvonne


Oh no you are not. 

And once again: Happy Birthday!


----------



## harris (Sep 23, 2017)

Happy Birthday, you nutty bastard!!!! Bottom's up!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 23, 2017)

harris said:


> Happy Birthday, you nutty bastard!!!! Bottom's up!


Cheers, mate! 
Day two and i'm struggling.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 23, 2017)

Here's a big *HAPPY SECOND DAY BIRTHDAY!! *for you, Adam. Hope you enjoy your day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 23, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> Here's a big *HAPPY SECOND DAY BIRTHDAY!! *for you, Adam. Hope you enjoy your day.



I thank you.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 23, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Gramps.
> Which one am I ?


The nice one !


----------



## StacieJ (Sep 23, 2017)

Hope you are having / had a spectacular birthday oh great one!!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 23, 2017)

Hope you had a great day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 24, 2017)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> The nice one !


Debatable. 
But thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 24, 2017)

StacieJ said:


> Hope you are having / had a spectacular birthday oh great one!!


More of an insignificant one, but i thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 24, 2017)

Jacqui said:


> Hope you had a great day.


Three days. 
It's very tiring. 
I thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 24, 2017)

IT'S DAY THREE 
My birthday has been most splendid so far, thanks to all you lot in no small part, especially as Amazon have let me down. 
Thanks, everyone, this forum is a lovely place.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 24, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Debatable.
> But thanks.


There is no debate!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 24, 2017)

It is with a heavy heart that I bid Adam's birthday goodbye. He had a good run, but now, after day three, he must let it go, not to be seen and experienced again for another year. So, Adam, enjoy this last birthday day. Work it for all its worth. Sayonara, birthday. And until next year. . .

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 25, 2017)

Happy birthday Adam!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 25, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> It is with a heavy heart that I bid Adam's birthday goodbye. He had a good run, but now, after day three, he must let it go, not to be seen and experienced again for another year. So, Adam, enjoy this last birthday day. Work it for all its worth. Sayonara, birthday. And until next year. . .
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


Thank you. 
Now i spend the next three days moaning about how awful I feel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 25, 2017)

Momof4 said:


> Happy birthday Adam!!!


Thank you, Kathy.


----------



## Anyfoot (Oct 19, 2017)

Happy birthday tidgy. 
Better late than never

This tickled me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 19, 2017)

Anyfoot said:


> Happy birthday tidgy.
> Better late than never
> 
> This tickled me.
> View attachment 220758


Very funny. 
Thanks, Craig. 
But Tidgy's 'birthday' is in November. 
Or March. 
i'm Adam.


----------



## Anyfoot (Oct 19, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very funny.
> Thanks, Craig.
> But Tidgy's 'birthday' is in November.
> Or March.
> i'm Adam.


Ha. Yeah you know what I meant frank.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 19, 2017)

Anyfoot said:


> Ha. Yeah you know what I meant frank.


That's okay, Melvin.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## JoesMum (Oct 19, 2017)

T’was weeks ago! Adam celebrates for 3 days as it is!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 19, 2017)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 220764


Thanks, Gramps, but it was back in September. 
But I do like to have more than one a year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 19, 2017)

JoesMum said:


> T’was weeks ago! Adam celebrates for 3 days as it is!


Yeah, but i can have another one today if I want! 
Happy birthday to me!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Oct 19, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Gramps, but it was back in September.
> But I do like to have more than one a year.



If you have more then one B-Day a year you’ll catch up faster to me !![emoji106]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 19, 2017)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> If you have more then one B-Day a year you’ll catch up faster to me !![emoji106]


At this rate i'll be older than you by Christmas.


----------



## Momof4 (Nov 9, 2017)

This made me laugh!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 9, 2017)

Ahem! 
And what are you suggesting, pray tell ?
That I am a goat?
That I am gruff ?
That I ought to put bells in my beard?
Not a bad idea. 
Very funny, Kathy!  ,


----------

